# best bait rig setup for striper



## chevyjr73 (Sep 26, 2005)

new to the forum and just got heavy into fishing recently. was wondering what is the best setup to use for stripers? caught my first one the other day by the navy base 20". i caught fishing for flounder with a strip of spot a 2oz. weight and a fluke hook. whats the best hook size and type to use? also what is the best type of rod and reel to use? i just bought a abu garcia 7000 with a 7 ft. berkley bigwater casting pole. a abu garcia 6000 with a 7ft berkley medium action pole and a penn 7 foot spinning rod combo. i got the 7000 and bigwater pole mainly for blues. caught 5 last night about 9 oclock with 1 hour. all decent size. thanks for any help and information. this is an excellent forum and i look at it several times daily.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome JR. Assuming most fishing is more like the pier kind, so would suggest a top bottom rig with 6/0 - 8/0 circle hooks (me prefer Gammis, and Owner hooks bigger than the 8/0, but others have their opinions).

Me, use bunker chunks, lead depending on surrent and wind conditions. Know not the most information, but should be basically what you need.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

For calm water I use a 2 oz egg sinker with cut spot like you but with a 6/0 circle hook. Hooked up with a 28"-30" stripper (estimate -he fell off while I was trying to pull up the spiderwire-someone else was using the net for a stingray) at Seagull last month. But for fall maybe some 4-5" Storm shad or topwater plugs. Or go with the standard 8 n bait with bunker. Maybe someone else can help with the rod/reel.


----------



## vbman2004 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Bunker*



shaggy said:


> Welcome JR. Assuming most fishing is more like the pier kind, so would suggest a top bottom rig with 6/0 - 8/0 circle hooks (me prefer Gammis, and Owner hooks bigger than the 8/0, but others have their opinions).
> 
> Me, use bunker chunks, lead depending on surrent and wind conditions. Know not the most information, but should be basically what you need.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


Where do you get the bunker?

chris


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, me being from Maryland, my source, Kool Ice, would be of no help to you. Figure any good bait and tackle shop would have (or a wholesale, open to public seafood joint), just ask if they have alwives, or menhadden, many tackle shops use bunker term for either. We also use spot up here, small perch, livelines, and in the early spring nothing beats a small bit of "REAL" bloodworms.

Also may want to try some eels, especial durning the night darkness.

As for arties, the only ones I have that work so far is some Yozuries, and some GatChas.

As for rods and reels, me mostly a surf guy so most are 1o' plus in length which really is not needed for piers, but I don't do enough pier fishing to justify the expense. Prefer sand beneath my feet.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i use an 8/0 4x hardened gammi on a skatefinder rig (fishfinder rig... look it up online). as for bait, can't beat live spot, croaker, pinfish, eels, bunker, etc. if its dead, freshness isn't a big deal, but the fresher the better. spot noggins, big bloody chunks of cut bait, etc. for artificials, love the storm shads...4" inches early fall and spring, 6" - 9" when they start feedin hard on the big bunker. all storm colors work depending on conditions. bucktails (keep it simple 1-2oz 6" curly tail...white/white red ties) mirrolures, and topwater plugs... could go on forever on the subject but i gotta get to work.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

shaggy said:


> Welcome JR. Assuming most fishing is more like the pier kind, so would suggest a top bottom rig with 6/0 - 8/0 circle hooks
> Me, use bunker chunks,
> 
> Have Jeep will travel




awesome words... i have not baitfished a place yet where this has not been the best rig to use, minus that it hurts your casting distance. i have also found that stripers like longer leaders on your ff's. very good words, if distance is not a huge factor, which bait striper fishin its often not, its a very VERY effective rig.

neil


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Go buy a pack of 6" storm golden mullets(walmart) ... cast them around some rocks, preferable a wind swept point. Reel them in slow. Find cover rocks, points, bridges with lots of current flow)  , stripers are ambush feeders.
Bottom rigs with fresh cut bunker or spot will do the trick as well, a bucktail with a piece of cut bait on it is a good rig as well.
TC


----------



## chevyjr73 (Sep 26, 2005)

not to sound stupid but what is a top bottom rig? thanks for all the tips.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

top/bottom rig is a basic 2 hook set up(one above the other...you can get them anywhere...cheaper if you make your own...good luck...and welcome...


----------

